# Problem with bareback



## NHChiron (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi, I wasn't sure what category of riding this should have come under but i mostly trail ride so here goes:
My horse, as far as im aware was backed and trained purely undersaddle, and has never been ridden bareback. He doesnt have any back issues and goes soundly in a saddle, so when i hopped up on his back when taking him in from the field i was very surprised that he started tensing up, dancing, his back got short and his head was in the air, so i got off thinking he was showing his warning signs to buck. Ive stood on a mounting block and started putting my leg on his and he always has the same reaction! I was wondering why this may be, if its just because hes never experienced it or if i should even call a chiropractor. I'd love to ride him bareback but if i cant understand why hes upset its difficult to find a solution. Thoughts on this?
thanks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

when you sit bareback, your weight is more focused in smaller spots on the horse's body. And if you 'hop' onto that back, it might feel just too intense, at first. He'll get used to it.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Some have sensitive skin, or the sensation of you directly against them feels weird. Your seat bones might be hard on his back and hurt, or how you are getting on or wiggling might be worrying him.

Most get used to it. Some don't.

You can try laying across his back on your belly, reins in your left hand, right hand stabilizing you. You can get him to walk like this. Its safer should he decide to have a melt down.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

If you have one available, could you try a bareback pad? This might be a sort of "halfway" solution that he could learn to handle, and then go true bareback from that. Also, yes, stay at the walk for a while.

I feel you -- with my new guy I wasn't sure he had ever been ridden bareback so I was a little concerned when I first got on. I was so happy that he was OK with it. I would hate to have a horse I couldn't ride bareback.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

My gelding was very tense head up and totally nervous about me being on him bareback. I just got on him and sat there never asked him to move. I petted on him talked to him. When he lowered his head I did more moving around but kept petting and talking to him.

Did this for several days once he was relaxed I ask him to walk. If he got tense I stopped him pet him reassure him then ask him to walk again. He figured it out and was fine with me being on him bareback. 

He never blew up an bucked but I kept it to just him standing still, till he was ok with me being on him. Now he's just fine walk, trot and canter.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

NHChiron said:


> Hi, I wasn't sure what category of riding this should have come under but i mostly trail ride so here goes:
> My horse, as far as im aware was backed and trained purely undersaddle, and has never been ridden bareback. He doesnt have any back issues and goes soundly in a saddle, so when i hopped up on his back when taking him in from the field i was very surprised that he started tensing up, dancing, his back got short and his head was in the air, so i got off thinking he was showing his warning signs to buck. Ive stood on a mounting block and started putting my leg on his and he always has the same reaction! I was wondering why this may be, if its just because hes never experienced it or if i should even call a chiropractor. I'd love to ride him bareback but if i cant understand why hes upset its difficult to find a solution. Thoughts on this?
> thanks


You feel extremely light, hes used to the tack up simulation. Its his first time as well I wouldn't be too worried but you must always take precautions like you were aware yourself when he wasn't feeling it. Its like hes just hanging out and it like oh my god what ????! Maybe you can use something to put on his back like a bare back pad then slowly remove it as you progress.


----------



## NHChiron (Jan 24, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> If you have one available, could you try a bareback pad? This might be a sort of "halfway" solution that he could learn to handle, and then go true bareback from that.


Good thing you mention that, i completely forgot ive got one collecting dust. I'll try that with him as it might be stepping stone for him not to be too overwhelmed


----------



## NHChiron (Jan 24, 2019)

thanks for the advice, i don't want to end up flooding him or anything. Hes never been a "chill" horse so he probably just needs time to understand whats going on. Id find it strange if he never came round to it


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Some horses find bareback riding uncomfortable. Try getting on and just sitting there for awhile. Most horses are ok with it at a walk, but a lot of them dislike the bouncing and seat-bone gouging at a trot if you don't have a good seat. Many people also grip with their thighs and legs when riding bareback, and your horse may be reacting to this as well.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You could try doing what my daughter's lesson group does: ride him in a saddle, then take it off and do the cool-down bareback. By then, he'll be a little more tired, and may not mind so much. The bareback pad is also an excellent suggestion.

I agree that it varies a lot from horse to horse. Two of mine are fine with it (I have a new horse since November, and I just hopped on him bareback the other day for the first time - he didn't care one bit), but one does not like it, and will react. I decided to stay in a saddle with her because she's not really safe to start with so I don't want to take chances. 

Just go slow. Give him time to get used to the different sensation.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Reminds me of a time when I was catching a racehorse out in the field, this horse was a Christian and never did anything naughty or nasty. 
My motto, 'why use six legs when you can use four?' Came to mind and I vaulted on him. 
He immediately took off with me down the field straight to the rails. I was ready for the swerve that came and after a lap of the field he settled. 
I never gave a thought that he hadn't been ridden bareback! 

Take him to the mounting block and lean over him. When he is comfortable with that still leaning across his back let him wander. If he does have an adverse reaction you can slip to the ground. If not just slide your leg over and sit up.


----------

